# Buckboard wrapped scallop thread for VegansBEWARE



## wutang (Apr 23, 2009)

I originally posted this elsewhere but VegansBEWARE asked about the photo on my facebook page a little while back. So I am finally getting around to posting it.

I wrapped scallops in some buckboard bacon that I had made previously

Getting started


Wrapped them in bacon then onto the kabob skewers to make them easier to move around. Sprinkled a little garlic salt and some pepper 


As things are cooking


When they were almost done I dabbed a little garlic butter on them. Here they are pulled off the smoker


Close up


They were great. Definately will do these again. Thanks for looking


----------



## grothe (Apr 23, 2009)

Man, those look awesome!!


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2009)

Those look great.  Question about scallops though.  do they get all rubbery if they are smoked from over cooking?  I know if you over cook them on the stove they become unedible.  
kris


----------



## wutang (Apr 23, 2009)

I am sure it is possible to overcook them on the smoker, but I watched em pretty close.  That is also why I used buckboard bacon-since it is so much leaner, it crisps up faster. These were great, but you are right. There is a fine line between done and overdone.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 24, 2009)

Those look awesome.  I'm only 2 hours away and I've got family in Omaha...if I left in the morning, I could be there in time for lunch.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wutang,
Those look awesome.  One of my favs.  Wife hates when I make them.  Need to try them on the smoker.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice job Wu, they look great!!


----------



## rivet (Apr 24, 2009)

Outstanding, Wutang! Beautiful food you have there


----------



## wutang (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it.

Come on over.


----------



## voldaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, those look incredible. Sea scallops are probably my favorite seafood, even over lobster tail.

This will make my to-do list for sure.


----------



## vegansbeware (May 4, 2009)

Glad I asked about them! Those look AWESOME!!! Might have to try them out...someday, hopefully soon.


----------



## wutang (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, give them a shot sometime.


----------



## morkdach (May 4, 2009)

never tried scallops but them sure look good how fine is that line to rubber?


----------



## waysideranch (May 4, 2009)

Awesome WU.  Great smoke.


----------



## wutang (May 5, 2009)

I think at smoker temps you have a bigger window before they are overcooked. Broiling or Grilling a couple minutes can be over cooked but at smoker temps it takes longer. The buckboard bacon got crisp about the same time that the scallops looked done. It worked out pretty well


----------



## pignit (May 5, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## reichl (May 6, 2009)

how long did you cook the scallops and at what temp?  Did you just smoke til the bacon crisped up?  I love scallops and Im interested in trying this.  Those look awesome.


----------



## wutang (May 6, 2009)

Temps were about 240F. I went more by feel of the scallops and look of the bacon for doneness-if I remember right it was about 45 minutes.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 8, 2009)

That looks more than good will have to try.


----------



## uncle_lar (May 9, 2009)

I asked my Wife what she would like for mothers day dinner
she sais she wanted scallops. I told her about this thread and she said that sounded awsome! going to give them a try tomorrow


----------



## porked (May 10, 2009)

Nicest looking scallops I've ever seen, damn!


----------



## creative rock (May 10, 2009)

They look awesome Wu... please eat some for me. I love scallops, but unfortunately they don't like me... Highly allergic to them.

Lookin at your q-view makes me want to take the risk!
thanks for sharing,
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## nolasmoker (May 16, 2009)

that has to be the absolute best looking scallops I've ever seen!


----------



## slanted88 (May 16, 2009)

Yeah Man! Ya got that right! Nice!


----------

